# Laptop und Desktop an einer Docking Station



## Kabelgott (6. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade das Home Office Setup meines Vaters etwas zu optimieren, da er langfristig in der Lage sein wird, viel von zu Hause aus zu arbeiten.
Dabei hat er einen privaten Dekstop PC, den er regelmäßig nutzt, und von der Arbeit einen Laptop, den er eben für die Arbeit nutzt. Dabei hat er 2 Bildschirme und Maus, Tastatur, Drucker, etc. auf die im besten Fall beide Geräte zugreifen könnten. Nun bin ich bei der ersten Suche schon auf KVM Switches gestoßen, hier müssten für 2 Bildschirme aber auch jeweils 2 HDMI Inputs von Laptop und Computer kommen, das geht also nicht.

Im Prinzip wäre so eine Docking Station super (https://www.amazon.de/AUKEY-Etherne...ing+station&qid=1609956661&s=computers&sr=1-5), da könnte man 2 Bildschirme, Ethernet-Kabel und USB-Geräte anschließen. Allerdings scheinen all diese Docking Stations über USB-C angeschlossen zu werden, was weder sein Desktop noch der Laptop hat. Kann man da einfach einen USB-C auf USB Adapter verwenden und es an einen USB 2.0 Port anschließen, oder muss es für die nötige Datenrate für 2 Bildschirme, Ethernet und USB Geräte USB 3.0 sein?
Und kann ich die Docking Station dann einfach in einen USB Switch stecken (zB https://www.amazon.de/DIGITUS-USB-3...witch&qid=1609957299&s=computers&sr=1-25&th=1), um zwischen Desktop und Laptop auf Knopfdruck zu wechseln?

Bin für jeden Rat/Erfahrung dankbar!


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2021)

Du brauchst eine KVM Switch UND eine Docking Station. Das Dock kommt an den Laptop, von da geht es dann an den Switch. Der Desktop kommt direkt an den Switch. Die meisten Bildschirme haben allerdings eh zwei brauchbare Eingänge. Dann kann man statt dem KVM Switch auch einen reinen USB-Switch für Maus+Tastatur benutzen.
Damit deine Idee mit dem Typ-C Dock mit voller Funktion auch am Desktop geht müsste der Thunderbold inklusive Display Support haben. Hat er aber sicher nicht.


----------



## Kabelgott (7. Januar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Du brauchst eine KVM Switch UND eine Docking Station. Das Dock kommt an den Laptop, von da geht es dann an den Switch. Der Desktop kommt direkt an den Switch. Die meisten Bildschirme haben allerdings eh zwei brauchbare Eingänge. Dann kann man statt dem KVM Switch auch einen reinen USB-Switch für Maus+Tastatur benutzen.
> Damit deine Idee mit dem Typ-C Dock mit voller Funktion auch am Desktop geht müsste der Thunderbold inklusive Display Support haben. Hat er aber sicher nicht.


Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antwort.
Ich habe mittlerweile eine Docking Station gefunden, die mit USB 3.0 angeschlossen wird und dann das Bild mithilfe von DisplayLink Treibern überträgt. (https://www.amazon.de/Dockingstation-Acodot-Unterstützung-Ausgestattet-USB-Anschlüssen/dp/B0832K7NS9/ref=sr_1_5?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&dchild=1&keywords=usb+3.0+docking+station+dual+monitor&qid=1610011716&sr=8-5) Die müsste dann mit Desktop und Laptop funktionieren, richtig?

Das Problem beim Laptop ist eben, dass er keinen USB-C Anschluss besitzt, und die USB-C Docking Stationen bei Verwendung eines USB-C auf USB-A Adapters dann gar nicht funktionieren würden, bzw. nur als USB Hub ohne die Video Funktionalität. Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2021)

Was genau ist das für ein Laptop? Garkeine Dock Option wäre für einen Firmenlaptop wirklich sehr ungewöhnlich.
Aber ja, die Docks die quasi eine USB-Grafikkarte darstellen (in erster Linie zu erkennen daran dass in den Beschreibungen von Displaytreibern gesprochen wird) hatte ich bei der Suche nach einem für meinen (Thunderbold unterstützenden) Laptop auch gesehen. Die sollte gehen solang man halt Minimum 3.0 hat. 2.0 kannst du aber vergessen. Auch wenn es theoretisch kompatibel ist reicht die Datenrate nicht um damit alles Peripherie ohne Rückkehr zu betreiben. Dann bräuchte der Desktop eine USB-Karte.


Kabelgott schrieb:


> Das Problem beim Laptop ist eben, dass er keinen USB-C Anschluss besitzt, und die USB-C Docking Stationen bei Verwendung eines USB-C auf USB-A Adapters dann gar nicht funktionieren würden, bzw. nur als USB Hub ohne die Video Funktionalität.


USB-C ist leider nur ein Stecker, kein Protokoll. Thunderbold, bzw in Zukunft USB4 sind die Stichworte die man braucht damit auch sowas wie Displayport und externe PCIe Geräte über den Port gehen.


----------



## Kabelgott (7. Januar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was genau ist das für ein Laptop? Garkeine Dock Option wäre für einen Firmenlaptop wirklich sehr ungewöhnlich.


Es ist ein Lenovo E460 (ThinkPad) - Type 20ET und er scheint tatsächlich über Lenovo OneLink (nicht OneLink+/OneLink Pro) zu verfügen. Die Docks von Lenovo sind aber verboten teuer und das alte OneLink scheint auch gar nicht mehr verkauft zu werden.
Ich denke das Dock mit USB 3.0 das quasi eine Graka ist, ist dann erstmal die beste Wahl. Mal schauen ob der Laptop überhaupt mit 2 Bildschirmen klarkommt.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2021)

ThinkPad E(dge) sind auch nicht wirklich Business Notebooks, eher Multimedia Books mit ThinkPad Anstrich. Gerade ältere Docks bekommt man oft gebraucht verdammt günstig, aber das Onelink Dock was ich finden konnte hat ja quasi keine Anschlüsse (1xHDMI als einzigen Displayanschluss)  . Dann ist das mit der USB Grafikkarte wohl die beste Lösung.


----------

